# Primary & Secondary IDE Question...



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

How do I know which is the primary and secondary IDE Bus? Is the secondary the 40 wire cable and primary is the 80 wire cable?

thanks


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Usually the IDE connectors on the motherboard will be labeled IDE 0 and IDE 1, or IDE 1 and IDE 2.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Your computer's boot HD will be in the Primary IDE cable.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

40 is older and for low data rates.

80 is still 40, but needs 80 for faster data rates. - Skin effect, capactive loading, I dont know but thats how they do it now.

Look for IDE0 on the Silkscreen.


----------

